# 6105-8000 - Taken Apart !!!!!



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I got my eBay find 6105-8000 just before Christmas and was very pleased with the overal condition and timekeeping. Though it did have someones DNA in the crevices (Ohh err missus). It also had a few scratches on the crystal that I could live with but as I had a crystal in better condition I thought I might have a go at replacing it.

Now at this point, thoughts of my previous attempt at taking a watch apart - my (ex) Seiko KS, came to mind, so I was a little nervous. But I did have help in a pictorial post on the SCF FAQ.

With no one in the house to hear my screams of frustrations I went ahead....

Here it is after I had taking my new watch tool to it







the dirty and scratched crystal is the one at the bottom










The dial on this beauty looked in excellent condition










As did the case and gaskets










It was all pretty easy taking it apart, but putting it back together was a little tricky, to be a good watchmaker/repairer you need a third hand









I was also very particular about touching the crystal as I would have cried my eyes out if I had found a finger print on the inside of the crystal







. I cleaned all the parts with alcohol (except the rubber thingys), I could have grown my own human with all the crud I found.

But eventually it all came together and it has made me a little more confident. Here is the finished product...










I was so confident that I even regulated my 6306 and it is now, 24 hours later bang on, as it was running a little slow.

The 6105-8000 measures 41mm (9-3), 45mm (10-4) and 48mm lug to lug - so a really good size for those who thing the 8110 version is a tad to big.

Kind regards

Derek


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That's a superb looking watch Derek - welcome to the "let's take a watch apart and pray that it'll go back together" club


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

You brave guys.

I may have a go. Which should I dismantle?Mmmmmmmmmmm..............

This old Landmaster?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Derek......Theres no stopping you now


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> - welcome to the "let's take a watch apart and pray that it'll go back together" club










yep join the club friend , even just a lens replacement can turn into a complete pain ,well done for not leaving them finger prints on the lens or dial ,another er hem favourite of mine is putting the wrong height lens in and finding the hands no longer go round.......oops!


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Good result there, Love the dial&hands and especially the second hand.

Maybe someday Seiko will reissue this stuff.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Well done, fantastic job - I must get me a nice 6105 this year.

Can you give us a bit more detail of what was involved, how long it took you, and what were the difficult bits?

That is a handy tool there BTW - Roy, I know you don't do Trasers / Luminox now but can you get those?

You really got yourself a nice one there, the dial is in superb order. And damn good pics too. Congratulations.

Si


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Many thanks to all for the comments - completing this task was very satisfying









Si, I mostly followed this tutorial.........Crystal Change

Putting the bezel on was the most difficult and I used a hard (wood) surface to push against until it clicked into place. Overall it took about an hour and a half - this included taking the photo's, sipping two cups of coffee and smoking a couple of Marlboro









Derek


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

LuvWatch said:


> and smoking a couple of Marlboro


Sure you don't mean a couple of packs Derek?
















To calm the nerves.









Very proficient job and nice photo's.

Have to get a 6105, I'm currently waiting for delivery of a very nice original 6309-7040


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Great pics, Derek. Inspired by this, I've just fitted a new crystal to my 6105-8110, this evening. I bought the watch at a boot sale just before christmas. Here's a taster, until I get to take some better pics in decent lighting.










Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

Foggy said:


> Great pics, Derek. Inspired by this, I've just fitted a new crystal to my 6105-8110, this evening. I bought the watch at a boot sale just before christmas. Here's a taster, until I get to take some better pics in decent lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good.









Just send it straight round Foggy.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> Just send it straight round Foggy



















A service is the next step in the process










Cheers

Foggy


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Thanks Foggy, look forward to seeing the whole piece, if you need a very good bezel insert, let me know.

Derek


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Here's the finished watch, shown with my 1967 6217 diver which I got back from repair this morning.










Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nato on a diver?







I'm loosing the plot


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> Nato on a diver? I'm loosing the plot


Since it's a vintage watch, and I have no intention of immersing it in water, I figure I'll wear it on whatever I find most comfortable. The original Seiko bands for the 6105's were horrible anyway.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

By the way, Paul. What do you think Royal Navy issued Rolex Submariners are worn on ? Yep, Nato straps on dive watches










Cheers

Foggy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I have Natos or Rhinos on all my dive watches that actually dive....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Foggy said:


> By the way, Paul. What do you think Royal Navy issued Rolex Submariners are worn on ? Yep, Nato straps on dive watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...












You learn something everyday









My comment was not meant as a criticism...I guess I try to roughly match a strap to watch type....but I don't own any divers. Nato on diver sounds a bit better than leather on a diver....leather and salt water dont really go.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

Foggy said:


> Here's the finished watch, shown with my 1967 6217 diver which I got back from repair this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice 6105 Fogster. Love those cushion cases.

What year is it?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Neil

The 6105 is from August 1974.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Forgive my ignorance on vintage Seikos - i'm only still learning.

Is the 1974 one the one on the strap?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Is the 1974 one the one on the strap?


That's right Paul. The other one is earlier than that and a rare watch indeed - isn't that the one you picked up last year at a boot sale Foggy??

To change the subject slightly I've fitted the bezel you sent me Foggy - very nice indeed - many, many thanks.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Paul

Yep, the 6105 is the 1974 on the NATO. The other one in th epic is the 6217 - this was Seikos first model of divers watch, produced in the mid to late 1960's. They're becoming quite rare watches these days.

BTW, I think your Yao modified Seiko looks excellent.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> isn't that the one you picked up last year at a boot sale Foggy??
> 
> To change the subject slightly I've fitted the bezel you sent me Foggy - very nice indeed - many, many thanks.


Hi Paul

It wasn't a boot sale, but a small antiques market in Brighton. Needless to say, I got it cheap









Glad the bezel worked out ok - please post a pic when you get a chance. Nice watches, those 70m Seikos. I've got two (I think) plus the parts one that the bezel came from.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Foggy said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Yep, the 6105 is the 1974 on the NATO. The other one in th epic is the 6217 - this was Seikos first model of divers watch, produced in the mid to late 1960's. They're becoming quite rare watches these days.
> 
> ...


 Both of them are nice.

Thanks for the comments on mine. A big boost to me when a vintage collector thinks so! Then again Paulus liked it also, & he knows his stuff.

You seen the pic of the strap I've been given?

http://wrist-watch.info/royaloak/strap.JPG

Sorry for naff pic


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I realise that the Yao dials aren't to everone's taste but I think they give the a watch a clean minimal look - this one's in a nice bright colour so the dark hands contrast with it superbly. Telling the time couldn't be easier (I'm hoping that Mr C. will get bored with it soon














). That Nato strap looks good to me Paul - go on get it fitted it's got to be better than the standard Seiko rubber one









I'll try and get a picture sorted out soon Foggy - would you like the old bezel?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I realise that the Yao dials aren't to everone's taste but I think they give the a watch a clean minimal look - this one's in a nice bright colour so the dark hands contrast with it superbly. Telling the time couldn't be easier (I'm hoping that Mr C. will get bored with it soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cheers Paul.

Think i'll buy one of those straps we talked about. Then (hint hint) when it's here 'we' could try that & the NATO on it?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hint taken Paul







- however I'm busy for the next 2 weeks, so I don't know when I'll be up next. Will you be bored with it by then do you think?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Hint taken Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh forgot you were in your moonlighting season









No rush. I may have got bored with it. Unfortunately for you though it's growing on me. As I mentioned, I had it on my other wrist yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

Foggy said:


> It wasn't a boot sale, but a small antiques market in Brighton. Needless to say, I got it cheap


I'll see you down there tomorrow.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> I'll see you down there tomorrow.


Think of me Neil/Foggy if you see any cool vintage watches - Seikos or otherwise (I've got Â£50)


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Foggy said:


> Here's the finished watch, shown with my 1967 6217 diver which I got back from repair this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks a super job all round Foggy, I would be very proud of owning those two - where did you say you lived ? and what time will you be out at the boot sale tomorrow









ALl the best

Derek


----------

